# Rainster Open 2020



## cringeycuber101 (Jun 23, 2020)

This is an unofficial online competition run by Cubing in the Rain. (Go check out his channel on youtube) It is like cubing at home, expect it is live, and you will be on a call. Here is a link to the website. https://sites.google.com/view/rainsteropen2020-com/home it says that it is sponsored by the cubicle, but they are getting things figured out, so we don't no for sure. There is a competitor limit of 40, so signup quick, there aren't many spots left. Leave questions down below and I will do my best to answer them. One more thing. This isn't a forum competition, I am announcing it here.


----------

